# What's your rarest cigar?



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

This one's for the collectors (or just really fortunate) out there.

What's the _piece de resistance_ of your humidor? Pics if you got them.

Mine's a Gurkha Triad Platinum.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

unsafegraphics said:


> This one's for the collectors (or just really fortunate) out there.
> 
> What's the _piece de resistance_ of your humidor? Pics if you got them.
> 
> Mine's a Gurkha Triad Platinum.


Never heard of this one. For me it's probably my 2004 Opus X Forbidden X's or the 2005 OPus X Scorpios. I also have an El Producto from 1926 that as far as I know, I cannot buy anywhere at this point so it just sits and the cello gets browner and browner.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Heh... Uhhh... Nothing anyone here's gonna get excited about, but I've got a flying pig, and an LFD Factory Press that's a couple of years old. 

I also have an original release Guten Cala "A" Barberpole pigtailed perfecto-Tubo. That's for another thread though.....


BOOYAH!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a few - Gurkha pre-embargo, late '50's City Club and a 1940 Garcia & Vega, but my favorite is the Oliva O cloth band maduro. They're only 5 or 6 years old but I'll miss them more than any of the others when they're all gone...


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I love this topic because you get to read about a bunch of awesome cigars you might not have thought of or knew existed.

I have an Opus (newer), Liberty 09 (thank you Andrew S!!) and a Gurkha Reserve (the one infused with Louis 13th). The Gurkha means a lot because I got it when my baby boy was born (10/8/09) and don't plan on smoking that for a long time.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

not sure how these rank on the bar of rare cigars. but there the rarest i have anyway

ether this camacho CLE or this cain F hand rolled by sam leccia

the camacho CLE was never sold singular, or in boxes, you could only get them in the camacho traveler pack that they only made 5,000 of (4 of each cigar inside) and only made it in 2007 (this is to the best of my knowledge anyway

and the cain F is rare not because it was hand rolled my sam, because im sure he handrolls them and hands them out at every event, givin that he has a special band just for the cigars he rolls.....but because this particular night, he decided to roll it with a brazilian maduro wrapper, and more importantly, and the reason that i only show half the cigar in the picture, is because he came up with a new concept, and ask the 6 people (me included) not to show pictures of the part that makes this cigar unique, as he may use the concept to create a new cigar in the future. so, to the best of my knowledge, there are only 6 of these made. i also got plenty of video that night, be he asked me not to post it on youtube or show it around. "cigolle" has one as well.

most likely, these 2 cigars will be handed down to my future kids after i die, unless i get a disease of which i have warning that i know i will day (like ALS or something) then i might smoke them.

also, not sure if it ranks in the rare cat. or not, but the LFD factory press you can see in the corner of one of the pictures, was gifted to me in a bomb from tashaz, and is at least 7 years old, i figure there cant be that many of them left with that kind of age on it right?








sorry for the bad picture quality, cant get the right lighting around here.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Just watching to see who has some good ones!!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I really don't have anything that rare. However, I guess my Padron 44ths, and 45ths might fit the bill.


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

you guys make me jealous


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> I love this topic because you get to read about a bunch of awesome cigars you might not have thought of or knew existed.*Gurkha Reserve (the one infused with Louis 13th).* The Gurkha means a lot because I got it when my baby boy was bor
> I have an Opus (newer), Liberty 09 (thank you Andrew S!!) and a n (10/8/09) and don't plan on smoking that for a long time.


 I'm not big on infused smokes but the Gurkha is awesome!! I think I have 2 or 3 in the humi right now. I guess the only "rare" smokes I have are a couple of Liberty's, a flying pig & a Hemmingway BTL


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

Not terribly exciting, but since I'm a CAO whore, I have a CAO 65th Anniversary and a CAO Odyssey hiding in my special humidor that will probably never get smoked.

The 65th Anniversary were damn good smokes too. I've been though a box or so of them. I can't bring myself to smoke the last one I have. The Odyssey was a gift and it was the last one I've seen. I have no idea what it tastes like but it's around seven years old now.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I have 2007, 2009 and 2009 Camacho Liberties ... and that's it. 

My collection of impressive cigars is so unimpressive that my next rarest cigars would be two Oliva Serie V Especial Maduros and two Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduros ... lol

Great thread, btw! I'm excited to see what everyone posts up!!!


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> Heh... Uhhh... Nothing anyone here's gonna get excited about, but I've got a flying pig, and an LFD Factory Press that's a couple of years old.
> 
> I also have an original release Guten Cala "A" Barberpole pigtailed perfecto-Tubo. That's for another thread though.....
> 
> BOOYAH!


I only came in here to see if anyone had one the rare Guten Cala releases.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd have to say my Casa Fuente Robusto (considering you can only buy them in vegas [or @ cigars direct] and I live in Indiana), and my AF BTL, which I dug through the box to find the most pristine wrapper before I purchased it. I left the BTL in the cello because the wrappers are so delicate.

I also have the CAO Ying Yang box set, but I don't know how rare those really are. They just look cool.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I received 3 pre-embargo Licenciados cigars from a person I helped. I smoked one of them but still have the other 2 in my humidor. I'll probably never smoke them.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a few fairly rare bacon infused swisher sweets.

Seriously... I don't think I have anything rare.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

more pics!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

iMarc said:


> I have a few fairly rare bacon infused swisher sweets.


In my best Homer Simpson:

"Mmm... Unexlpained Bacon... *drool* "


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Several months ago I ran across two Hemingway Short Story Maduros. I thought they were cool, since I'd never seen one, so I bought them both, at like $6 bucks, which I think was about MSRP.

I promptly smoked one and yeah, fan-freakin'-tastic. I was immediately chastised and called foul names by a collector buddy of mine who informed me it's one of the rarest, HTF's out there. Oh well. Still got one left.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Several months ago I ran across two Hemingway Short Story Maduros. I thought they were cool, since I'd never seen one, so I bought them both, at like $6 bucks, which I think was about MSRP.
> 
> I promptly smoked one and yeah, fan-freakin'-tastic. I was immediately chastised and called foul names by a collector buddy of mine who informed me it's one of the rarest, HTF's out there. Oh well. Still got one left.


Yes, it certainly one of the hardest to find bro. At MSRP, I would have asked the guy for more. Great find!


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nevermind the OR anejos.....The 10 yr old opus.. the ancient UTS's or the Aged BTL's
I have a xxx I got back around 99 from Carlito's personal stash. The foot is black the cello is yellow and I've cherished it all these years. One day I'll get the nerve to smoke it.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Montecristo Museum Edition Fazzino Super Bowl XLIV Cigar. 
They made 500 humidors of 50 cigars and I have 3 of them. So I got 3/25,000. I guess you can consider that rare.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Well I guess it depends on what you consider "rare" but here are some ones I have that I would consider somewhat rare...

God of Fire Carlito and Don Carlos
Work of Art Maduro
Masterpiece Maduro
LG Small Batch no. 1 original release
LG Small Batch no. 2
Liberty 06, 07, 08
LFD culebra
Various Opus X and Anjeo
Stradivarius
Original release Tat Black
Tatuaje Boris, Drac, Frank
LFD Salamon
Some Island Prince cigars (not sure if they're any good but I bought them in Kauii where they are grown/rolled and I think you can only buy them there, though I could be wrong)
I have a RYJ that is around 10 years old that my former boss gave me. I need to go figure out what it is called. It's apparently pretty rare.

There are others that I have smoked but at the time didn't realize how rare they were or that they would be out of production. Hindsight is 20/20 :violin:


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Not entirely sure how "rare" it is, but I have an out-of-production Camacho Face-Off by Litto Gomez from 2003.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw a dunhill and a davidoff cc in the same humidor a few weeks ago... 

but MY rarest as of now I think is a non-tubed release of Tatuaje Black or Boris. I totally forgot I had them until I read this thread lol!


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

Guten Cala pre-embargo Imperial Double Presidente Krystal Tubo


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Whoa! What the heck is that? Sounds cool!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Reef Keeper said:


> Guten Cala pre-embargo Imperial Double Presidente Krystal Tubo


You just trumped us all, my friend! :first::rockon::yield:


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish I had something rare, lol. Heck, I wish I could even fill my humidor haha!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I've got one of this city club cigars just like Bazookajoe. Smoked the Garcia y vega already. 

Rarest may well be the Opus X BBMF maduro. If not then maybe the Forbidden X platinum tubo I still have.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have two little cigars from 1955 a friend gave them to me and yes I am going to smoke them. When the time is right. I don't think they are rare but by the age. I am very much looking forward to it.

I have been trying to learn about rare stuff, it's kinda mind boggling just trying to keep up with recent stuff, I think I am going to start going after limited stuff and answer this question in twenty years. LOL


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Reef Keeper said:


> Guten Cala pre-embargo Imperial Double Presidente Krystal Tubo


Pffffff I think I get it now! Are you referring to one of these?
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/jokes-forum/267982-review-guten-cala-cala-cala-guten-x-2.html
hahaha I'm not quite sure why it's so funny, but I'm laughing lol... "calad greens"


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Probably the LFD Factory Press that Tashaz sent me in a bomb, hopefully in a few more years some of the stuff I'm buying now will be a little more rare, hopefully because i've been smoking lots of them.


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

My box o' Gurkha Genghis Khans is probably the rarest thing I own (400 boxes of 30 a year).


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I do have a Carlos Torano Liga 3-H Salomon . Sample stick created for the Torano Family by the factory. Includes hand-written band with the code designation for the "new" blend which became the Exodus 50 Years blend.

Hmm... I have a bunch of different sizes of Casa Fuentes

A lot of the more unusual Arturo Fuente cigars in Maduro or Rosado wrappers (not really rare, but rather uncommon)


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess I'm just not much of a collector. I wouldn't know if a stick was rare or not. I can't imagine having a cigar so rare, and so specal, I wouldn't smoke it taking up space in the humidors. I guess maybe that is why I don't think I have anything all that rare sitting around.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a box of pre-embargo, Hecho en Habana Guten Cala "Ghosts" due in any day now. Ya can't see 'em, but they're there. hahahahaha


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> I have a box of pre-embargo, Hecho en Habana Guten Cala "Ghosts" due in any day now. Ya can't see 'em, but they're there. hahahahaha


Mint jelly makes them visible.

:focus:


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

d_day said:


> I've got one of this city club cigars just like Bazookajoe. Smoked the Garcia y vega already. ...


Lenguamor? How was the GyV?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

all these rare cigars listed. and the ones i would want the most. are the ones that are from like the '50's. i would love to have a cigar that old.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe my CAO Bratalias? I guess they aren't really rare because you can still buy them.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Several Toboada custom rolled.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

:dr holy crap!.....want my left leg? lol.


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmmmm...I can't think of anything rare that I have....




(ahem)...

~brooks


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

bazookajoe said:


> Lenguamor? How was the GyV?


Yeah, Lenguamor. The GyV I smoked tasted like a cigarette to me. Tossed the second one at a buddy a year later. He loved it. Said it was very floral.

And I guess I should add my Casa Fuente lancero to the list of rares. There's been fewer than ten boxes released so far.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Have a Dunhill Cabinetta that was gifted by a very good friend and BOTL.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Several months ago I ran across two Hemingway Short Story Maduros. I thought they were cool, since I'd never seen one, so I bought them both, at like $6 bucks, which I think was about MSRP.
> 
> I promptly smoked one and yeah, fan-freakin'-tastic. I was immediately chastised and called foul names by a collector buddy of mine who informed me it's one of the rarest, HTF's out there. Oh well. Still got one left.


You should call him up and make him listen while you smoke the second one. :evil:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

I had 2 ROUND (not box pressed) Ashton VSG's from their very first run. Smoked them before I even knew what I had :-/

I went back to the store I got them from, but they were all gone...


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I would guess the Danno from Nestor Miranda would be my most rare cigar.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

I tend to smoke up all my rarities. I once upon a time had that CAO Artistry of Champions, Jar Tat Blacks,Drac,A CC Davidoff, a rosado 8-5-8, now in my humidor the only thing "rare" is a Opus Ive had since 07'


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

This is a great thread! Lots of fun checking out all these interesting sticks. I have a couple limited edition type sticks, but I'm currently resetting all my humis, so my sticks are kind of huddled together in giant baggies. Generally speaking though, my "rarest" sticks are my mainstays that I'm almost out of...currently, that's the Partagas Black Maximo Tubos, with only two left, and the RyJ Veronas Court Tubos, with only one left. 

Lol...I've just realized that I hate being out of a favorite stick so much that I've been hanging on to that RyJ for a year now!!

EDITED to add: I do remember that I have a rare CAO Columbia Escaparate that Abgoosht (very generously) torpedoed me with. There's another stick that'll age for ten years because I won't be able to replace it if I like it.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thats how it goes. and the reason i havent smoked some of mine yet. i dont even know what that CLE tastes like, and i kinda dont want to, i thought about looking for more, but if i like it, i could be in big trouble. lol.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

not that there that rare but my more special cigars are:

couple opus x, anejos, liberty 08, camacho pre- embargo, CAO 65th anniversary.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

The Guten Calas aren't what they used to be. They stopped using the premium Vulcan tobacco after we got hit with that tragic embargo following the conflict caused by first contact. Maybe the new timeline will change that.

OT(on topic, not off topic), I don't currently possess anything rare but damn is this thread interesting. Could someone enlighten me about those Blackstones I saw pictured?


----------



## skore129 (Dec 16, 2009)

I got a Gurkha His Majesty Reserve already 1 1/2 years in my Humi..
and 3 Tatuaje T-110.. loved them.. lucky enough to get my hand on a 5 pack..
and my father in law gave me a Partagas 150 have not try it yet..

the HMR will stay inside my humi for a long time.. need a good excuse to light it up..

wanted to post pics but cant because I'm new.. maybe next time


----------



## skore129 (Dec 16, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> EDITED to add: I do remember that I have a rare CAO Columbia Escaparate that Abgoosht (very generously) torpedoed me with. There's another stick that'll age for ten years because I won't be able to replace it if I like it.


Good Cigar, you can still buy them @ cigar.com


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

skore129 said:


> Good Cigar, you can still buy them @ cigar.com


You mind posting a link? I'd love to try one and I had no idea they carried them. A search for CAO on their site didn't show them.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

Man, I wish I had anything on the caliber of rare! My best smoke is a Padilla Habano Artisano Perfecto, and the 5er of those will be gone in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

bazookajoe said:


> I have a few - Gurkha pre-embargo, late '50's City Club and a 1940 Garcia & Vega, but my favorite is the Oliva O cloth band maduro. They're only 5 or 6 years old but I'll miss them more than any of the others when they're all gone...


Very impressive man.

I don't own a single OOP cigar, but I got a few high end cigars like Padron 1926 40th Maduro, Opus X Power Ranger, Anejo Shark, Diamond Crown Maximus, Ashton Virgin Sun Grown. Nothing you won't find in most B&M's.

Happy with my small but humble collection for the time being. Maybe onc day I will have my own walk in humi or a giant cabinet and collect great cigars before they go OOP.


----------



## skore129 (Dec 16, 2009)

arodgers said:


> You mind posting a link? I'd love to try one and I had no idea they carried them. A search for CAO on their site didn't show them.


My apologies, I meant Coronacigar.com. i just checked and apparently they are not carrying the Escaparete Colombia any more, but they do have the Costa Rica and Ecuador edition.

so yeah you can say that the Escaparate Colombia is rare now hehe.. i actually have two of those.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Oliva Special S (Torpedo) - thanks to Magnate. 

Still looking for the 9x52 Diadema.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

I just added to my "rare cigar set".

Bought a Camacho Liberty 2007, and a CAO Bratalia "Barberpole Perfecto".


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ashes LOL :bounce:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ask dave, i can smoke whatever i want of his lol
No really, Its a couple Tat SW maddies i have, there was only 5000 made.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have one 1980's Davidorff left from a box split 10 years ago.


----------



## Cigargeant (Jan 21, 2010)

Opus X Super Belicoso...not really rare, but I did purchase this one from Casa Fuente in Vegas last March, so it does hold a special place in my heart and in my coolidor.


----------



## skore129 (Dec 16, 2009)

arodgers said:


> You mind posting a link? I'd love to try one and I had no idea they carried them. A search for CAO on their site didn't show them.


here you go.. found them..

ok so I cant post links yet... go to seriouscigars.com
then search for CAO. you will see them

:banana:


----------



## Custom56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Boxes: 

late '80s CC Davidoff Dom Perignon
late '80s CC Davidoff Chateau Latour
late '80s CC Davidoff Chateau Haut Brion
late '80s CC Davidoff Nr 1
late '80s CC Davidoff Nr 2
late '80s RyJ Churchills
2x 2009 Cohiba Gran Reserva's


----------

